# [Spanish NR] 10.92 OH single - Dario Roa



## DarioRubik (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 25, 2015)

Vgj! 
Also: pauses? What are pauses? - Dario 2015


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice job!! And time!!


----------



## BboyArchon (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah man, I was doing multi and didn't see it though  Go sub 10!


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 26, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Vgj!
> Also: pauses? What are pauses? - Dario 2015



I seriously couldn't tell when he finished f2l and started OLL. Nice job, Dario!


----------



## Berd (Jun 26, 2015)

Whatttt!? That OLL transition was impressive!


----------



## DarioRubik (Jun 26, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Vgj!
> Also: pauses? What are pauses? - Dario 2015



Nice quote indeed.


Thanks everyone for your comments!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 26, 2015)

This is the epitome of lookahead...


----------

